# Fixture from Pet Supply Liquidator



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I bought a fixture from Pet Supply Liquidator last year. It was a 4X55W PC fixture. About six months after I purchased the fixture I had two PC lights burn out. I contacted them about this, but they said they had no guarantee on the lights. The lights that went out were on the same ballast. To make sure the ballast was working, I switched the working lights to that ballast. Fortunately they lit up. It is an aluminum fixture, that does not have fans, only fan holes. 

I was wondering if the heat that was produced from all 4 bulbs somehow overheated to the point that it could burn out the bulbs? Does anyone know if this could be possible, or is it that I probably just got some bad bulbs? I never bothered to replace them at the time because I was growing plants that weren't picky about light. I want to order another set from them as they run a great deal (4 bulbs plus one free for $60), but I don't know if it is a quality issue with the PC bulbs. The other two bulbs still work. Please help.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I can tell you that I have NEVER had a PC bulb burn out in under a year..been in the hobby for almost 2 years and none of my bulbs failed. 2 possibilities that I can think of if they died around the same time: 1) bad bulbs 2) ballast is overdriving causing early failure.

If both of your bulbs died at the same time, I'd be inclined to say it is ballast related in some way...not sure how though.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I noticed that Pet Supply Liquidator's feedback on eBay has been restricted by the seller to Private. That means, eBay members can see the overall score of negative and positive comments, but that individual feedback comments are hidden from everyone. In my opinion, I would not do business with a company that has reason to hide its customer's comments. You are a brave person. A New Yorker would say, "You get what you pay for."

Andrew Cribb


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

They died about a month apart from each other. One is completely dead-the other has a slight pinkish hue, but you only tell that when you turn off the other lights. The bulbs that came with them were called Catalina Lights, which they claim is an OEM product.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Excessive heat will greatly shorten the life of a CF bulb. That's why most CF fixtures have fans in them.


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

Actually it could be hidden for a variety of reasons, none of which have anything to do with hiding wrong doing. That being said, do a search of their sells for the last 30 days, click on the buyers feedback and then "feedback left for others" and you should be able to read what they posted.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I bought a fixture from them (2x55W PCF). One of the ballasts went out within 5 months. I tried to contact them about it, but they continually ignored me. I replaced both ballasts with a workhorse and everything's fine now. But I'm not going back to them for business. Hope the bulbs work out though.


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I recently picked up som 10,000K bulbs and I noticed that when I was installing them, I saw there were burn marks on the pin connectors, which I assume is due to their running too hot. 

I think I am convinced that the lack of fans caused the ballasts to overheat. At first I figured if I lost some bulbs I would replace them, but now I am concerned about burning my residence down.

So for that fact I may be better off buying a new fixture.

With that being said, how is the JBJ Formosa DX fixture? Has anyone had any bad experience with them, and if they have fans, how quiet are the fans in the unit?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Robitreef,
I don't know what your budget is but you might want to look at TEK-T5 fixtures. I replaced my PSL fixture and love it. The fixture is designed with vents on top to expel the heat, and you don't have to deal with noisy fans. The quality of the fixture is great.


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

IUnknown:

How many bulbs are in the fixture, and how often do you need to replace them?

My other option would be to maybe just put some clip on fans near the fixture to blow some heat off. The fixture is aluminum, so it will hopefully disperse the heat.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

The Tek T5 fixtures have anywhere from 2,4,6,8 bulbs 
and comes in 
24" - 24Watt per bulb
36" - 39 watt per bulb
48" - 54 wat tper bulb
and from waht I understand the bulbs should last about 2 years or so.


----------

